# HOmelite UT20004A WeedWhacker



## oonee (Mar 6, 2007)

Have a couple of these, doing the same thing. Used a spark tester and getting spark. When you remove the plug, you can pull the string easily, but when you replace the plug, the string tightens too tight to pull. Any ideas about this?


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

Is The Plug The Right Reach? Have Had This When Wrong Plug Fitted


----------



## oonee (Mar 6, 2007)

Using the same plug.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I had a Weedeater blower like that, my problem was I had some liquid(fuel) in the crankcase and it would get in the combustion chamber(liquid don't compress). If you take the plug out and turn it upside down it won't help because when you turn it upside down the fluid runs to the back of the piston and not out the plug. I ended up removing the carb and it came out. the cause was a leaking fuel line. Have a nice one. Geo


----------

